

Do the harlem shake on youtube - hresult
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rncX3KO-7S0&feature=player_embedded

======
erik_p
I shook your shake

[http://hsmaker.com/harlemshake.asp?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.yout...](http://hsmaker.com/harlemshake.asp?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fresults%3Fsearch_query%3Ddo%2Bthe%2Bharlem%2Bshake%26)

